# NC Cabin Fever Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet Saturday Feb. 23rd 2013



## richtrix (Jan 27, 2013)

*Free for everyone*​NCVBA Vintage Bicycle Swap meet Saturday, Feb. 23rd from 10:00am until 4:00pm in Eden, NC. The swap meet will be held inside a heated facility at, 223 The Boulevard ( Jesse Meeks Auction building ). Come by and bring your bikes and parts to buy-sell-trade and show off. This is not an awards show just a fun winter meet. You are welcome to bring your vintage bikes to show for all to enjoy. Any questions please call Richie at 336-552-9844


----------



## DuncanM (Feb 4, 2013)

Planning on attending! Is there usually a good turnout for the winter show?


----------



## robertc (Feb 5, 2013)

DuncanM,

We had our first Winter Swap Meet last year and had a great turn out. Collectors from all over N.C., Va. and S.C came to this meet. We are looking forward to even a better winter meet this year. We met several folks that are members of the cabe. Some we had only had the chance to chat with on-line. It was good to be able to put a face with a name. Come on down, we'll be glad to have you. 

Robert AKA/robertc


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dang still a one way 5+ hour trip! Isn't there a show near Atlanta sometime this spring? V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah Shawn those 5+ hour drives are a bitch but, the guys do a nice swap. Lots of variety at these Eden NC events.
Not sure I'll be able to make this one this time but, if I do, it would be great to see my NC friends again.
So no awards this time huh?
Tpender and richtrix..still bringing your assortment of bling to sell?
Some great items for swap at this show for sure.

JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richtrix (Feb 6, 2013)

JD, 

This is our winter Swap Meet. We'll have Awards at our Spring show sometime in May. If you show up I'll see if I can find some kind of award just for you, maybe it will be a MAJOR Award!  P.S. I've got a homemade truing stand that will work ok if you haven't found one I'll give it to you when I see you.


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 6, 2013)

*N C  Swap meet*

Really goodthings there. Real nice forks too talk to about the hobby. Cant wait to go!


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Dang still a one way 5+ hour trip! Isn't there a show near Atlanta sometime this spring? V/r Shawn




Cleveland Tn. Mar 23.  2 hour drive for you. 


1918 Ranger


----------



## jd56 (Feb 7, 2013)

richtrix said:


> JD,
> 
> This is our winter Swap Meet. We'll have Awards at our Spring show sometime in May. If you show up I'll see if I can find some kind of award just for you, maybe it will be a MAJOR Award!  P.S. I've got a homemade truing stand that will work ok if you haven't found one I'll give it to you when I see you.




Richie, no need to make a special award for me. If I can manage to make the trip, just being amongst my Caber friends is enough reward for me. Not spending the night this time though. I still might have to be tracked down to get there again, like last time.....dang GPS!!!

Homemade truing stand, huh?... I still need a truing stand, for sure. Thanks....but, I have to get there first.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2013)

1918 Ranger said:


> Cleveland Tn. Mar 23.  2 hour drive for you.
> 
> 
> 1918 Ranger




Nope 4 hrs for me I'm 2 hrs east of Atlanta. V/r Shawn


----------



## robertc (Feb 9, 2013)

*cadillacbike,
It's always good to see our friends from the north. Who knows, you may just score big time like you did last year.
Robert*


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Cabin Fever I got It*

Cabin Fever I got It.  Done started loading up the trailer with parts and bikes can't wait
Tony


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 13, 2013)

robertc said:


> *cadillacbike,
> It's always good to see our friends from the north. Who knows, you may just score big time like you did last year.
> Robert*



I'm not angry that he got scrubbinrims' motorbike. I'm angry that I didn't get cadillac's burgundy Schwinn


----------



## robertc (Feb 14, 2013)

ozzmonaut,

Maybe he'll bring it back this time. Put on your wheeling and dealing big boy pants.

Robert


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 14, 2013)

This has been an enjoyable and worthwhile show to attend as there is nice inventory that comes from our part of the country.
Great guys to swap with and I have sold pretty well and picked up needed things.
With my family commitments, I can only attend one of the NC crew's swaps per year unfortunately and I will see everyone once I get out of the cabin in the Spring/Summer.
Chris


----------



## richtrix (Feb 14, 2013)

Chris,
           So ....I'm going to expect you at our Spring Show and swap in May  I do appreciate your support since it's a long trip for you. We are doing our best to promote these events in hopes that they will grow every year. We want to keep it fun and free for everyone involved. So far it is growing each time. 

Richie


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 17, 2013)

*cabin fever*

Count down only six more days


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 18, 2013)

Tony, you'd be proud. I'm actually going to bring some bikes and parts to sell. But I hope to do some buying too, maybe some trading. I have a couple of goodyear hi-way patrols and some 50's ladies Schwinns. I bet you'll recognize some of the stuff I bring as being bikes you owned at some point. Robert, my wheeling and dealing big boy pants are at the cleaners. But I'll have my wheeling and dealing thong with me. Let me know if you see anything you like


----------



## robertc (Feb 19, 2013)

ozzmonaut said:


> Tony, you'd be proud. I'm actually going to bring some bikes and parts to sell. But I hope to do some buying too, maybe some trading. I have a couple of goodyear hi-way patrols and some 50's ladies Schwinns. I bet you'll recognize some of the stuff I bring as being bikes you owned at some point. Robert, my wheeling and dealing big boy pants are at the cleaners. But I'll have my wheeling and dealing thong with me. Let me know if you see anything you like




Ozzmonaut,

We'll take your word on the thong. No need to show us. LOL


----------



## richtrix (Feb 19, 2013)

Now Boys . . . Just to let everyone know I've had several calls from folks planning to attend the meet who have never been before. Looks like it's going to be a good turnout! There might be a little rain but we'll be nice and warm inside


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 20, 2013)

I can vouch that the rain won't hurt the show. One was in tornadoes and went well. Last year was a windstorm with misting rain and was still good. Just show up people. Shows don't come around often enough to miss. If you love bikes be there!


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Can't wait !*

Warm up for memory lane! Maybe make a little dough maybe score a few nice things. See ya Saturday


----------



## tpender3 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Cabin Fever*

Tomorrow is the day I been waiting on all year. Cabin Fever Swap Meet 10-4 Sat. Eden, NC
Tony


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cabin fever*

Richtrix, That was a great swap meet you and the guys put on. Really enjoyed it. Nice to see everyone again. Found some things there to finish some projects. Thanks.     Kevin


----------



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lets see some pictures*

Come on guys, where are the pictures?

Sorry I couldn't make it on this one.

JD


----------



## richtrix (Feb 24, 2013)

*Her you go*

JD,  Our photographer forgot his camera  but here's a couple of cell phone shots for you. It was a excellent swap meet with a little better turnout than last year. Considering that it rained most of the day it was a great turn out! Lots of parts and bikes sold and bought.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would think that everyone was/is a photographer.
Thanks for posting some.
Wish I could have made it. Good it was a better turnout than last year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

